# Question for those who are still single for 1+ years.



## Relaxation (Jul 12, 2010)

*This question applies to what happened during the last 365 days.*

When I say "asked out" it means asking them out on a date or telling someone you like them in hopes of a romantic relationship.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I could never ask someone out


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

girl: have not asked anyone and no one has asked me.
I prefer it that way. Just got out of an 8 year relationship with someone who only pretended to love me and I don't want to date anyone for a very, very long time- if ever again.

Although perhaps if I were getting *some* level of attention from the opposite sex, I might feel a bit more confident in myself.
I hate myself far too much to really care though.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

None and none.

I haven't been getting out among other people these days though.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

The only women I'm really attracted to are strangers and there is no way I can approach people I don't know and ask them out.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

i asked someone to hang out. then i hit myself in the crotch.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

zilcho and zilcho

and this is why



Stilla said:


> Rather be alone than to risk rejection. Yeah I know it's stupid to think that way. Still I'm not gonna change it lol.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

You're not going to get a lot of female responses in this poll. Unless you actively avoid talking to guys, you're gonna get asked out.


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

vicente said:


> You're not going to get a lot of female responses in this poll. Unless you actively avoid talking to guys, you're gonna get asked out.


You really think that?
Well- now I feel super unattractive! XD


----------



## gonewiththewind (Aug 18, 2010)

KittyGirl said:


> You really think that?
> Well- now I feel super unattractive! XD


I used to wonder why there always seemed to be an assumption that "a female" is either hot, cute, or attractive, and then I found this article:

http://thehathorlegacy.com/men-are-too-picky-about-dating/


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

No i havent asked anyone out nor have they


----------



## CAL2010 (Jul 24, 2010)

Relaxation said:


> *This question applies to what happened during the last 365 days.*
> 
> When I say "asked out" it means asking them out on a date or telling someone you like them in hopes of a romantic relationship.


Where's your answer?


----------



## Timeofallout (Jun 23, 2010)

I never ask anyone out, and never get asked out. 

Rejection is not worth the pain, and a positive answer is not worth the stress of asking. Frankly, I'll have to be approached by someone of the opposite sex in order to ever have a date, and or a relationship.


----------



## Lumi (Aug 21, 2010)

I do not ever ask... Some asked from me but I always said no. Sex -though is which keeps me away from men in real life.


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

vicente said:


> You're not going to get a lot of female responses in this poll. Unless you actively avoid talking to guys, you're gonna get asked out.


finally someone admits it


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

I've been single for 5 years pretty much. I do have an online relationship now, which is actually pretty nice for a change of pace.

In the past year I haven't asked anyone out, but in the past 5 maybe 2 or 3 girls. Nothing went past a week.


----------



## grigori (Jul 8, 2010)

I only asked once in my life and I already knew from friends that the girl was interested. Otherwise there's no way I would have. Even that was really hard for me.
Every long term relationship I've been in was initiated by the girl.


----------



## SomeRandomGuy (Aug 3, 2010)

i can't really answer very well... i've been single for the last five to six months of the past year, since the relationship that came in from the previous year failed. so for seven months, no asking/getting asked simply because i wasn't looking. then i had no interest for a time, so likewise. we'll see how it goes from here on out. likely it'll stay at zero for awhile... lol.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

No, I haven't asked anyone out. Nor been asked out.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

- I'm a guy: I have asked out 1 person
- I'm a guy: No one has asked me out

I asked a girl out once in high school & got rejected, I've never tried since. No girl has ever approached me & asked me out, but they do show interest from time to time, it's just they expect me to make the first move


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

0.00 for asking out anyone.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

vicente said:


> You're not going to get a lot of female responses in this poll. Unless you actively avoid talking to guys, you're gonna get asked out.


I'm sorry, but that's simply not true.


----------



## velvet1 (Aug 11, 2010)

To me being asked out, is being asked to be in a relationship. I been asked out for dates but nothing ever happens because of being disappointed.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

vicente said:


> You're not going to get a lot of female responses in this poll. Unless you actively avoid talking to guys, you're gonna get asked out.


Can we not start this again? Geez Louise.

Defying vicente's and stranger25's stereotype, I am a chick and I voted no to both asking and being asked.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Going out with people is overrated, alert me when the aliens invade us.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Neither asked nor been asked out in the last year.


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

ask someone out once, and have been asked out by her a few times, but it eh didnt worked out. oh well.


----------



## Greg415 (Aug 24, 2010)

Been single for 3 years. A few girls have asked me out but they were far from having SA, kinda sucked. I guess im just looking for someone who's pretty quite and I can trust.


----------



## Iwillovercomeanxiety1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Asked out a few and been asked out by a few.. but also some of the girls I've talked to have been super outgoing and it was hard to make that work..


----------



## cassette (Jun 22, 2010)

I have not asked out anyone.
No one has asked me out.


----------



## Greg415 (Aug 24, 2010)

Iwillovercomeanxiety1 said:


> Asked out a few and been asked out by a few.. but also some of the girls I've talked to have been super outgoing and it was hard to make that work..


I know exactly what you mean. Their the ones who want to be noticed everywhere they go. I don't want to be noticed lol. Just public situations are difficult.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

This post made me kinda depressed that it's now I entered year 3 of being single. The last actual date I went on was last October. Ever since then, I haven't pursued anything other a couple of occasions where I was so f-ed up that I even managed to hit on a woman, one of those times, the girl made it very obvious for me to approach her. The other time, which was last week, I played a wingman and got her number. If I was more ballsy I could've kissed her. She didn't answer of course, but given the circumstances, it was pretty cool just to be able to do that. But the longer I been single, the more cool it gets because you whatever the hell you want without thinking about another. But I want that meaning you get from feeling love for another person. It's a curse. 

But no one asks me out though, I found I'm not a very approachable person to the opposite sex. It like they already sensed I'm damaged goods in a pretty package.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I never asked anyone out nor been asked out.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

I only get asked out. I only like to let people ask me out and do all the work, but I've come to realize these are usually the wrong kind of women for me. 

I should start doing the asking for a change, or I may end up being alone or with the wrong girl my whole life.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

Cerberus said:


> I asked three girls out (rejected), hit on a girl in a bar (rejected), and I wasn't asked out at all. Damn . . .


Good job keep trying


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

Robot the Human said:


> I only get asked out. I only like to let people ask me out and do all the work, but I've come to realize these are usually the wrong kind of women for me.
> 
> I should start doing the asking for a change, or I may end up being alone or with the wrong girl my whole life.


At least you actually get... *runs away from torches*



Cerberus said:


> I asked three girls out (rejected), hit on a girl in a bar (rejected), and I wasn't asked out at all. Damn . . .


But you are trying and learning no?


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

I never asked any girl out. I mean why even bother trying. 

A girl never personally asked me out, but my last year of HS a girl expressed obvious signs of interest, but I was not physically attracted to her.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

I never ask girls out because of fear of rejection.

And the girls that show interest in me, im not attracted to.


----------

